# Any Info on L. Scola?



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Can anybody provide any info on Luis Scola?
Will he be playing with the Spurs this upcoming season??
I'm hearing he is and hearing he's not.

He was impressive at the Worlds Championships.
He has NBA size, A Low-Post player and a Strong Rebounder.
The Spurs are on their way back to the top


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

he's playing in europe, maybe for TAU.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He will stay overseas this season. He will play for TAU.

If you want more information ask to Genjuro.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Neo (Oct 9, 2002)

*Luis Scola inf and Bio*

NBA comparison: Kenny Thomas 
Strengths: Has great hands, and NBA upper body strength. Will not have the problems that other Euro players like Kirilenko and Gasol have been facing. Also, a good athlete with leaping ability and runs the floor pretty well for a big man. Used to playing high-level basketball at the age of 22. Played in the Euroleague Finals last year which was the highest level of club competition in Europe. Also, almost doubling his averages every year (last year: 8.8 ppg, this year: 16.4 PPG). Besides that, used to play in a big rotation which shows that he is not likely to have "staying on the court for longer minutes" syndromes. Has good ball handling skills for a big man. Can go coast to coast and finish it off with a dunk. Can spot a fellow big man from a variety of positions. Also, a good pick'n roll player. Can score by popping up from up to 15 ft, rolling down with control, find an open teammate both on the perimeter as well as down low. Very good at passing to big men, especially from high post to low post which will be beneficiary for zone offenses. Has the experience, the vision and the guts to select the correct pass. Knows how to score around the basket whether it be a fade away, a finger roll or a bank shot. Uses his body well not to get blocked. Also, contains a nice touch with a right hand jump hook. 

Weaknesses: Not versatile. Can only play one position, namely power forward and may be a little soft for the position. Probably will have difficulty in defending big PF's. Not possible for him to "steal" some minutes from either C nor SF as he is literally too small for one and too slow/small for the latter. Needs to improve rebounding skills. Good at crushing the boards when running from the wing but not nearly as effective from a stable position. Must improve upon his 65% free throw shooting.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Luis Scola inf and Bio*



> Originally posted by <b>Neo</b>!
> NBA comparison: Kenny Thomas
> Strengths: Has great hands, and NBA upper body strength. Will not have the problems that other Euro players like Kirilenko and Gasol have been facing. Also, a good athlete with leaping ability and runs the floor pretty well for a big man. Used to playing high-level basketball at the age of 22. Played in the Euroleague Finals last year which was the highest level of club competition in Europe. Also, almost doubling his averages every year (last year: 8.8 ppg, this year: 16.4 PPG). Besides that, used to play in a big rotation which shows that he is not likely to have "staying on the court for longer minutes" syndromes. Has good ball handling skills for a big man. Can go coast to coast and finish it off with a dunk. Can spot a fellow big man from a variety of positions. Also, a good pick'n roll player. Can score by popping up from up to 15 ft, rolling down with control, find an open teammate both on the perimeter as well as down low. Very good at passing to big men, especially from high post to low post which will be beneficiary for zone offenses. Has the experience, the vision and the guts to select the correct pass. Knows how to score around the basket whether it be a fade away, a finger roll or a bank shot. Uses his body well not to get blocked. Also, contains a nice touch with a right hand jump hook.
> 
> Weaknesses: Not versatile. Can only play one position, namely power forward and may be a little soft for the position. Probably will have difficulty in defending big PF's. Not possible for him to "steal" some minutes from either C nor SF as he is literally too small for one and too slow/small for the latter. Needs to improve rebounding skills. Good at crushing the boards when running from the wing but not nearly as effective from a stable position. Must improve upon his 65% free throw shooting.



Thank you for the info on Scola Neo, I've been waiting for this feedback


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Aside from the great report by Neo (I just need to add to the weakness side that Scola get fouls called too easily), I have to say that he has begun the current season in Europe at an outstanding level.

In the Spanish League he is the most valuable player so far, averaging 20 ppg, with 63% FG, and 7.17 rpg.

In the Euroleague he had a slow start, but he is already averaging 16 ppg, with 50% FG, and 5.7 rpg, and his stats will only go higher.

He is faster and stronger than ever and almost unstoppable from the low post and finishing court transitions. I hope he can keep his current great shape all along the season.

Finally I think it is important to say that he is under contract in Spain until 2007. I don't know the amount of the buyout. Here is the link (for those who can understand Spanish): ACB.com


----------



## Makabatabufusak (Nov 3, 2002)

Man scola's got a ugly mug but a great post game


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How tall is this guy? He doesnt seem to be that athletic to me.


----------



## jugon_16 (Nov 24, 2002)

he isn't very tall,but he's very intense, he won spanish league and king's cup last year with TAU, he was playing on the argentine league when he was 15, and with TAU last year he was the top scorer being the 6th man


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Scola is a 6"7 player playing PF in europe, cos he is a massive player (some muscular body)

Mostly, he had really impressive games with TAU 20 points and 15 rebs with incredible shooting %. He is at the top in Spain. Well, for the moment his size is a danger for him. too small to play the PF, not quick or dealy from 3 to play SF. 

Anyway my NBA comparaision will be : Scola is the offense energizer just as Mailk Rose is the defensive energizer of the Spurs


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I guess so. It seems hes nothing to get all that excited about


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I guess so. It seems hes nothing to get all that excited about


No but it's still a pretty good draft pick for the Spurs (bottom of the second round). IMO, he could well have the same impact Predrag Drobnjak is having on the Sonics after two or three years in Europe strengthening mentally and developing an outside game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

looks like anothe Malik Rose to me except Rose can play SF.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm from Spain too,and I was seeing Luis Scola games since he began playing in the ACB (Spanish league). He is a small PF,with a lot of offensive potential,and he can get good numbers of boards. He has really good moves in the paint,but his height will be insuficient for the NBA athletic standards.

But I think that Luis is going to be a good rotation player in the NBA.Never a superstar,but he will help the team in offensive labours


----------

